# Hilton Head



## Mhart104 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi I am a Tug Member looking for a few days this week in Hilton Head?  Please contact me by e-mail at mhart104@aol.com


----------



## PGtime (Aug 12, 2014)

*Rental on HHI*

Just sent you an email

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Carol C (Aug 13, 2014)

Would Aug 22-29 work for you, or any part of that week? PM me for details!


----------



## PGtime (Aug 13, 2014)

PM sent

Thanks,

Paul


----------

